# Install of 10.2-RELEASE gives permanent CPU load



## aerrow5 (Aug 30, 2015)

In May I started with 10.0-RELEASE on an ASrock E3C224D4I-14S.
The system had low power consumption and powerd(8) did a good job lowering the CPU frequency.

However starting from 10.1 (and now 10.2-RELEASE) I keep getting high CPU consumption due to a process called {acpi task}.

BIOS upgrades or changes didn't help. Disabling ACPI results in system halt at startup.
Does anybody have an idea to solve this? It seems that the ACPI process in FreeBSD is changed, which my motherboard cannot handle.

Arthur


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 30, 2015)

Please, show `top -SH` output.


----------



## aerrow5 (Aug 30, 2015)

The `top -SH` output:
[FONT=Courier New]

```
last pid: 41184;  load averages:  1.71,  1.75,  1.64                                          up 8+14:05:40  10:00:16
691 processes: 7 running, 663 sleeping, 21 waiting
CPU:  0.8% user,  0.0% nice, 62.7% system,  0.0% interrupt, 36.5% idle
Mem: 90M Active, 4310M Inact, 11G Wired, 18M Cache, 144K Buf, 497M Free
ARC: 9991M Total, 1364M MFU, 7997M MRU, 4841K Anon, 36M Header, 588M Other
Swap: 2048M Total, 2048M Free

  PID USERNAME    PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
  11 root        155 ki31     0K    32K RUN     1 122.7H  62.99% idle{idle: cpu1}
    0 root          8    0     0K  7088K RUN     1  73.2H  36.87% kernel{acpi_task_1}
    0 root          8    0     0K  7088K RUN     0  73.3H  36.18% kernel{acpi_task_0}
    0 root          8    0     0K  7088K RUN     0  73.2H  35.60% kernel{acpi_task_2}
  11 root        155 ki31     0K    32K RUN     0  67.6H  34.08% idle{idle: cpu0}
1024 mysql        20    0   266M 69624K RUN     1   0:37   0.10% mysqld{mysqld}
  12 root        -60    -     0K   336K WAIT    0  11:18   0.00% intr{swi4: clock}
1149 root         20    0   500M 90016K sbwait  0   6:15   0.00% mongod{mongod}
1149 root         20    0   500M 90016K sbwait  1   6:13   0.00% mongod{mongod}
1149 root         20    0   500M 90016K sbwait  0   6:12   0.00% mongod{mongod}
  687 root         20    0  4560M   363M uwait   1   5:31   0.00% java{java}
```
[/FONT]


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 30, 2015)

Huh, you posted this problem some time ago in the ZFSguru forums, I read it 

I suggest you ask for help in the freebsd-stable mailing list. Sure that some developer will help you to trace this ACPI issue to find a solution.


----------



## aerrow5 (Oct 10, 2015)

Do you have another suggestion? I had some response which didn't resolve the issue.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 10, 2015)

aerrow5 said:


> Do you have another suggestion? I had some response which didn't resolve the issue.



I'll read the discussion you maintained with some fellows. Let me understand first, all the suggestions you got previously before I attempt to help you.

Furthermore, someone in the Forums could give you some guidance.


----------

